# Timing Belt or Chain? 1989 Sentra SG 1400



## Rapid09 (May 23, 2011)

Hi all have just bought a very tidy 1989 Nissan Sentra SG 1.4 2 door with 90,000kms on the clock. Just wondering if this engine uses a timing belt or a timing chain, as I can't seem to find any information on the net. Also, is there any general maintenance i should do besides normal fluids+filters stuff having just acquired the car? 
Thanks


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

I am not familiar with a 1.4L, could you post a picture? I know in the US the 1989-90 sentra uses a GA16 with a timing chain and in 1988 and erlier use the E16 that has a timing belt. If you look under the hood, there should be a plate with the engine code and that might also help identify what you have.
Bob


----------



## Rapid09 (May 23, 2011)

Hi, on the VIN plaque the engine code is GA14. I think the 1.4 derivative may only have been sold in Australia and New Zealand as the Sentra SG? It'll probably pay to take the valve cover off and find out for myself, seeing as its at 90000kms, the belt if it has one will need doing soon.
Thanks


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

If it is a GA, I am pretty certain that it uses a timing chain. You can usually take the oil filler cap off and shine a light inside and see if it were a belt or chain. Welcome to the forums by the way.


----------



## Rapid09 (May 23, 2011)

Sweet thanks, put a light on it and yep its a chain! No Cambelt worries


----------



## Rapid09 (May 23, 2011)

Also, I have another query about the car. The car has recently developed a kind of hissing noise when the clutch is released. Is this the release bearing, as that is what I suspect.
Thanks


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, that sounds like the clutch release bearring, AKA throwout bearring. If you are in there to replace the bearring I would suggest doing the clutch at the same time, they are pretty inexpensive (at least in the US) usually about $150-180 USD


----------



## Rapid09 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks, so what is involved with replacement of the clutch, I am presuming the engine will have to come out? I have never replaced a clutch before, but am keen to do the work myself due to my limited budget.
Thanks


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

On the GA16 Sentras, it is actually not to difficult, just remove the front right tire and splash guard (looking at the car from in front), the CV axles and unbolt the thansmission to engine bolts, starter, and transmission mount bolts. The clutch release cable and electrical plugs and grounds need to be removed, then the transmission can be dropped to the ground leaving the engine in the car. You probably should replace the transmission fluid while you have it drained.


----------

